# A Little Bargain Find



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

took the 710 to her hairdressers this afternoon and next door is one of those shops that sells everything from leathermans to money boxes, there was an vintage seamaster in the window so i went in for a nose and got talking to the owner who by the sound of it knows his stuff. he noticed my bendol diver and made a nice comment on it so i asked about the seamaster,,,,, way out of a saturday afternoon stroll budget but he said he did have a vintage oris in the back that he was about to send it off for a service before he sold it. its a runner and now its in my possesion for a good price as well.. the 710 couldnt believe had bought another watch as this is the third this week lol i think i had better behave for a while. i particularly liked the date pointer on this oris and ive always been a sucker for a subsecond dial. right here it is and what do you think????


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Love the date pointer and with you on the sub second hand. :thumbup: Lucky devil. Did you pay the hairdresser?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Your middle name should be Lucky, that's a lovely find.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

scott calls me jammy just about every week :thumbup: :thumbup: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That's a cracker! We're not related, are we? We seem to have similar luck!


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

yes very nice


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Just had a close up look through your photobucket. WOW. Nice one :yes:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Very smart not seem a date like that before very interesting example to add to my 'want' pile!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice find. Enjoy. Do you know if the date hand is aftermarket? All the ones I've seen before have the crescent shaped date pointer which sort of cups the date. I think this works just as well. Reminds me of my smiths imperial second hand....)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

no its not after market littlelegs, ive checked and it is the original pointer there are a couple on the bay with this pointer and the crescent pointer.

here is one--321223306448


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

Lovely, Lovely, Lovely


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> no its not after market littlelegs, ive checked and it is the original pointer there are a couple on the bay with this pointer and the crescent pointer.
> 
> here is one--321223306448


I like it either way....)


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Well it wasnt that expensive and i managed to snap up this fine little example! One to tick off the want pile!

 Untitled by jorritschrauwers, on Flickr


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

I like that very much. I always seem to be in the wrong place at the wrong time when the bargains appear!!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Omega100 said:


> I like that very much. I always seem to be in the wrong place at the wrong time when the bargains appear!!


how do you know it was a bargain when op has not told us the price  , the old pointer dates are nice watches -wear it in good health regardless of price :lol:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

pugster said:


> Omega100 said:
> 
> 
> > I like that very much. I always seem to be in the wrong place at the wrong time when the bargains appear!!
> ...


Probably because it says "bargain" in the topic title! :lol:

I do like these Oris Date Pointers. Not sure whether I prefer the white or black dial though.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

and if i bought it you can pretty much garuntee that it was a bargain


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nice watch chris not as good bargain as mine used to work in the garage trade and this tyre rep kept coming in with this on and kept pestering him it would look better on my wrist so in the end for a good order he gave me the watch still have it.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats nice mate :thumbup:

i found out the older, post ww2 pointers were pointers and the later ones are cresents


----------



## thistle1314 (Jan 12, 2014)

really like the look of a pointer watch,


----------



## bdc (Jan 15, 2008)

For many years I had the Oris Pointer Date with no seconds hand (or sub dial) and had great fun when people asked the time as they always thought the watch had stopped when I showed them the watch for them to see the time.

Just my warped sense of humour!


----------

